# How do I get the "Tug Member" Moniker?



## twz (Apr 17, 2008)

I joined TUG when I started using the BBS, but it doesn't seem that my TUG login and my BBS login are linked... anyway to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 17, 2008)

TWZ,

See this Tug link


Richard


----------



## Dave M (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is an explanation of what you need to do to be recognized as a TUG Member.

This question and most other questions relating to using the BBS can be answered by one of the links in the "Toubleshooting" _sticky_ at the top of the "About TUG BBS" forum.

I'm moving this thread to that forum.

Adding: Richard's link won't help you, except for the very last line in that post, which links to the link in this post.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 17, 2008)

if your usernames are different...send me an email to tug@tug2.net and I will help you get it sorted out.


----------



## twz (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm all set.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Dave M (Apr 17, 2008)

Aha! Congratulations! 

I see you found the secret code (  ) known only to TUG Members and entered it into your BBS profile.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2008)

*Next Step . . .*




twz said:


> I'm all set.  Thanks guys!


. . . the TUG Grand Pro sends somebody over to show you how to do the _Secret TUG Handshake_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BLUE AYES (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow it worked.


----------

